# asa evyatsa [așa e viața] & myih myih



## Δημήτρης

I heard these word today from someone who is probably Romanian and I wonder what do they mean. I tried to transcribe the words phonetically - I don't know how Romanian is written. 

Sung as a song: lalala asa (aza?) evyatsa (ebyaja?)

After someone's name: myih myih

TiA.


----------



## OldAvatar

Așa e viața! _That's life_ or _That's the way life is._
*myih miyh*, I have no idea what you might have heard.


----------



## anto33

OldAvatar said:


> Așa e viața! _That's life_ or _That's the way life is._
> *myih miyh*, I have no idea what you might have heard.



Probably „_măi măi_”: oh or oh(o)


----------



## Δημήτρης

Thanks for your answers.
Maybe "myih myih" is some kind of onomatopoeia? How is „măi măi” pronounced?


----------

